# Just for fun - opinions please



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't think this can even be considered a stack but hey, I took this shot by myself and have never stacked a dog before. 

And no, I do not intend to ever show Cosmo so am posting here for opinions just for fun. Don't worry, you won't hurt my feelings.

And for added fun, here is a photo of his dad at the same age, 11 months. 
Tashora - Golden Retrievers - Gallery. 

I tried to stack the cat too but he bit me so I gave up.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What were you trying to stack on top of him? I don't see anything......

Oh---------you mean a pose in competition...............

My bad.

I have no experience in showing at all--just thought I'd say 'hi'--and give you a response--all in fun, mind you.

I think cosmo looks pretty cool--stately, in fact.

SJ


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> I tried to stack the cat too but he bit me so I gave up.


I also know nothing about stacking or showing, but that ^ had me literally laughing out loud. :bowl:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

There was a thread on here a while back where people put stickers on their dogs in key places, took pictures and got critiques. I think that needs to be resurrected now that I have my camera and can include my girls. 

Cosmo is cute, I am not conformation judge but for your first attempt of stacking based on pictures I have seen I don't think you are too far off. Better that I have done. Sorry he bit you. :


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jackie, In April our local GR Club is doing this thing where you can take your dog and have him/her evaluated sort of like a show but not one. There is a little fee. If there is still room I am going to sign up Jaro just for fun, as you say. His conformation days are over before they start since the neuter. There might be something similar in your area.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Awww what a handsome boy! He looks so serious! 

Based on this pic it looks like his weight is perfect too


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Cosmo is so cute, I love his coloring. I think he has a nice topline and looks like he has good prosternum. I think he is lacking in bone, though. This is from one newbie to another.  Cosmo has a nice pedigree and you did a good job stacking for the first time, it's hard, isn't it?


----------

